
Ask HN: Carbon Credit type system browser extension for online shopping? - 4d66ba06
I would love to get charged an extra &quot;Amazon Tax&quot; anytime I am lazy and order from Amazon without researching alternatives and then use that tax to donate to something like organizing workers, almost like a polluter would buy carbon credits to offset.<p>Any idea if a browser extension like this already exists? A quick Google search doesn&#x27;t appear to show one.
======
Antoninus
I'm working on delivering this feature at the moment with
[https://impactscope.com/](https://impactscope.com/)

The platform isn't live yet so stay tuned.

------
giantg2
This is a little different, but may help in addition to your strategy. If you
use smile.amazon.com, then you select a charity for Amazon to donate .5% of
your purchase price to.

